# My real awakening to Luzzaschi , wwork and outstanding talent has a top madrigalist!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When i listen to this album of 1992 called the :The secret music of Luzzacho Luzzaschi i felt in love whit this album and his music, i had album of him i like before like la venexiana ensemble and Brilliiaant label offering of keyboard music but none struck me as the first , primal, affored mention release :so beautyful, refined,sweet, bbeyond incredible.

Please have aaa listen to this (keeper!!)

:tiphat:

After this album you will love Luzzaschi music, newbies take note ,


----------

